# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  طريقة فورمات LG D686

## zarif

*فيديو انا عاملة لطريقة فورمات LG D686* *LG D686 hard reset* [YOUTUBE]Dl3iAoNUvh4[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## zarif

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

 *بارك الله لك*

----------


## mobi9

مشكور يا أخي ..............

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ياهندســـــــــــــــــــــــــــة

----------

